# bulk bait (spikes/mealies/waxies)



## hardwaterfan (Apr 6, 2004)

Hey check out this on-line bait supplier. Free shipping!!

www.jadabait.net

Do any of you guys buy bulk bait? Where are some good places (online or a place local to you) to buy bait?

How long do you think bait like this will last in a cold (winter-time) garage?

I figure it will be a lot easier to have a bunch of waxies in the garage instead of having to stop at the store on the way to the lake.

And the savings over buying them a dozen at a time are huge.


----------



## Richs63Corvair (Apr 6, 2004)

I know Bassy bought bulk one year and wasn't happy with the deal due to half were dead...............I know alittle bait shop where I can get 40 waxies for $1.40 so I usually buy a couple of containers and go that route...............Rich


----------



## JimG (Apr 6, 2004)

I buy mine from an Ohio company.

www.grubcobait.com

I've been happy with their serivce for two years now.

JimG


----------



## sowbelly101 (Apr 5, 2004)

jim, looks like they jacked the price up on the maggots.... can get 1000 everywhere else ive looked for what they want for 500. i was happy with them until i saw that....

sowbelly


----------



## peple of the perch (Sep 13, 2004)

................


----------



## hardwaterfan (Apr 6, 2004)

I was asking them about how long their baits would last in a garage that averages a temp. of 45-55 and heres what they said:


Waxworms and mealworms will do fine at those temps. Spikes should be kept cooler, closer to freezing. Mealworms and spikes at proper temps can be kept for about 10 to 12 weeks, waxies about 6 weeks. larger container for waxworms is crucial to real long term storage. Thank You for the inquiry. JA-DA BAIT CO


----------



## stonefly71 (Apr 14, 2004)

There is a site on the net that tells how to raise you r own if you want to it something like www.wormman.com I have it in my favs. somewhere. I've raised my own mill worms with no problems I'm still trying to get the wax worms down pat. Just to let you all know. Thanks Matt I use more minnies then everthing else though.


----------



## ChrisB (May 13, 2004)

Got my combo pack in the mail today. 250 waxies and 500 spikes. Only four dead waxies were found on inspection. Dilevery was also very quick, taking only three days form purchase to arive. I would defentley recomend ja-da bait. Now if I could only get some ice to fish on


----------



## hardwaterfan (Apr 6, 2004)

id agree....i was also happy with my order of waxies. im still using them, although a lot died back when we had that warm spell.


----------



## Crappieking2001 (May 31, 2004)

just curious, is spike just a different name for a maggot? whats the difference.
I thought they had a pointed tail, like a spike.


----------



## hardwaterfan (Apr 6, 2004)

im no bait expert, but i beleive a spike is a maggot.

the thing with the little tail is a "mousie". kinda freaky when you first see one....


----------



## Crappieking2001 (May 31, 2004)

oh yea now i remember, i did a search last year because i wanted to know more, about the baits i never heard of, mousies, spikes, and wigglers, do you know what kind of bug a mousie turns into?


----------



## hardwaterfan (Apr 6, 2004)

not sure, but found this:


"This is what the mousee is a larva of: The rattailed maggot is the immature or larval stage of a fly that resembles a honey bee. These 3/4 inch long whitish larvae are different from other fly maggots in having a 1/2 inch long "tail" that is used as a breathing tube when they are in the water."


----------



## papaperch (Apr 12, 2004)

Spikes is the term that people use to avoid the word maggot. They will also refer to them as eurolarva. A "mousie "is the larva stage of a blowfly look just like a maggot with a tail. regular maggots when they hatch turn into rather large black flies. A pal of mine used to run a bait shop at pymatuning. He had 50,000 in one fridge , the fridge broke down during the night, started to heat instead of cool. It acted like a incubator. I happened to be his first customer that morning. He could not figure out what the incessant buzzing noise was. Was checking everything but that fridge Needless to say when he did open the door it looked like an old testament plague of flies. What he could not herd out of the store he swatted for about 2 weeks.


----------



## JIG (Nov 2, 2004)

Thats Funny!


----------



## Crappieking2001 (May 31, 2004)

that is real funny, im glad i asked. thanks for the info....


----------

